# normale SPS und Performance Level B



## blimaa (2 Oktober 2014)

Hi

Ich meinte mich zu erinnern, dass hier mal eine Diskussion gewesen ist, über normale SPS und deren max. erreichbarer Performance Level.
Konnte in der Suche nichts finden.
Oder kennt jemand einen guten Tipp, wo dies beschrieben wird?
Im konkreten Fall geht es bei mir im Moment um eine S7-300, einen Zylinder, und ein Ventil und der Performance Level B.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Tommi (3 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Standard-SPS, maximaler PL=b, da eine SPS kein bewährtes Bauteil
nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 ist. Das wäre die Voraussetzung, um PL=c
zu erreichen.



> ANMERKUNG 1 Komplexe elektronische Bauteile (z. B. PLC, Mikroprozessor, anwendungsspezifische integrierte Schaltung) können nicht als gleichwertig zu bewährt betrachtet werden.



Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2014)

Grundsätzlich muss man bei den Sistema Beispielen mit SPS im BGIA-Report 2008 aufpassen,
die angenommenen Werte sind nur fiktive Werte. Dieses verleitet dazu das man versucht mit
Standard SPSen Sicherheitskonzepte aufzubauen.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (22 Oktober 2014)

...kommt noch dazu:

krigst du für alle beteiligten Komponenten der SPS (E/A, CPU, ev. Kommunikationskomponenten..) Mttfd /B10 vom Hersteller ?
möchstest Du wirklich das SPS-Programm nach ISO 13849-2 verifizieren und validieren ?
nö? --> lass die SPS aus dem Spiel.
Gruss Andreas


----------



## STOEVERS (22 Oktober 2014)

Genau! Entweder Safety-SPS/FS-Module nutzen oder Sicherheitsrelais einsetzen...


----------



## snake_1842 (24 Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen, ich muss nochmal kurz einhaken hier,



> möchstest Du wirklich das SPS-Programm nach ISO 13849-2 verifizieren und validieren ?



Ist diese Verifizierung und Valdierung nicht notwendig, wenn man zertifizierte Sicherheits-SPS'en verwendet und diese in Kontaktplan mit Zertifizierten Bausteinen aufsetzt?


----------



## Tommi (24 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

die zertifizierten Bausteine sind logischerweise zertifiziert, aber
für die Gesamtlogik musst Du eine Validierung z.B. nach V-Modell
der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 durchführen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Werna (27 November 2014)

Hallo,
bzgl. V-Modell. Woher kommt man ein einfaches Beispiel, wie die Doku auszusehen hat.
SW - Anforderungen
SW - Architektur
SW - Modulspek und Tests
.....etc
habe schon lange danach im Netz gesucht und leider bin ich nicht fündig geworden.
lg
Werna


----------

